# Would you buy a used Saw Stop?



## Lumber2Sawdust (Jul 22, 2010)

Like many LJs, I watch my local CraigsList for deals on tools that I'm interested in. Today a SawStop cabinet saw showed up.

It would be a good deal - $2000 (I'm assuming it's in good condition)

I was talking with the owner of my local Woodcraft recently and I mentioned looking for a used SS. He thought that buying a used SS was not a good idea. I can understand that you are relying on electronics to possibly save your fingers so it would be good to know its history. On the other hand, I'm bit cynical. I like the guy, but I'm thinking, if I buy a new SS, it would most likely be from him, so of course he would encourage me to buy a new one!

I know that the SS has an internal test cycle that it runs through when you start up the saw. Given that, I would think that it would be safe to use if it is passing its own tests.

What do you guys think?


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

I would go and take a look at it. Do some tests on it. I'd say reason he wants you to buy one from his is that he'll get commission on it. I don't have a problem buying used as long as it's in good shape. Some things are better used than new IMHO.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

If I found one on cragslist I would jump on it.


----------



## j_olsen (Sep 19, 2009)

if nothing else contact SS and ask them if there is anything you should look for


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I think you are correct in that the saw does a self test of its on board electronics. I think if it passes it's own self test and there's a non triggered cartridge in the saw I would think its fully functional.


----------



## wmodavis (Aug 28, 2007)

I wouldn't even buy a new one.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

If the price is right, I would not hesitate to buy a used SS. My initial reaction is that the $2000 price seems high, but I have not seen the machine. Maybe it's a perfectly valid price.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Ya… I was waiting for the Saw Stop police to come screeching up…


----------



## rcs47 (Oct 31, 2009)

You can always call SawStop directly (1-866-sawstop), talk to a tech and ask what you should be watching for when looking at a used saw, i.e., does it use the blue brake cartridge. They can give you an idea of potential repair costs since you won't have a warranty.

They are asking about 2/3 the cost of a new 3 HP saw that would come with a warranty (you didn't say the size). If it had been used in a shop for production work, I'd have to think hard, and really look at the condition. I've talked with people that have SawStops in their production shops, and they do fire more because of lack of attention. The most frequent trigger is the worker pulling their tape measure out to check something they just cut while the blade is spinning down and hitting the blade. A production saw could have multiple brake fires, and I don't know how you would tell how many a saw has seen.

If someone had used it for hobby work, again, looking at condition, but I wouldn't be as concerned about the use.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I third what Bill said.


----------



## Lumber2Sawdust (Jul 22, 2010)

Calling SawStop is a good idea. Thanks for the suggestion.

To the guys that wouldn't buy a SS at all, why? Do you find it unnecessary? You don't trust that it would work? There are better quality machines as alternatives? Other?

I'm just curious.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Obviously, their fingers are made from some new sort of space alloy that isn't damaged when accidentally making contact with a spinning carbide tipped saw blade..


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

That's great Brad! Made my morning!

And for the record, I'd buy a used SS if the price was right.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I would have some serious concerns/questions for YOUR local Woodcraft folks, such as:

1. So, please tell me WHY buying a used SS is such a bad idea? And please be specific…

2. So, you are telling me that your NEW SS (from Woodcraft) will have a POOR re-sale value once I purchase it from you guys?

3. So tell me, just how much can I expect to LOSE in value on a NEW SS purchased from Woodcraft after 1-year, 3-years, 5-years, etc?

FWIW, Woodcraft sells some really good stuff BUT, don't walk in there with a blind eye to the rest of the woodworking world around you. My WC guys don't even like me to buy from WC-online because they claim to miss out on the commission. They want me to "back-order" from them and have me wait for over a month at a time for delivery so "they" can save on shipping ("full truck load…"). If I order from WC-online I have it in less than a week AT THE SAME PRICE. I have on two occasions, canceled my "order" after it went OVER the month back-ordered mark and then had to purchase an in-stock item (NOT ideal choice). Just saying…


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

My question would have to be, why is someone selling their Saw Stop in the first place. Most people sell their equipment for one of two reasons.
One they are getting out of woodworking for health reasons.
Two they are upgrading to a better piece of equipment. Which at this time I don't see that being the reason being that this is a fairly new saw.
Thats not to say that I wouldn't buy used equipment, as it comes down to let the buyer beware.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe he's selling because he needs the money. Lot of people are still pretty broke out here.


----------



## gorgotm43 (Sep 18, 2014)

I would also jump on it if I had the money as long as I could get a legit Bill of Sale.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

I would buy it, assuming all looked in good order, The things are built like a Tank .


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

No doubt about it, if I saw a good deal on one, I'd be all over it. Personally, I wouldn't even bother SS, though they have excellent CS. Whatever you decide, I wish you te best.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

I have been at a few auctions, they seemed to go for less then $1500 for ones that show use. One really clean one went for 2k.
But…auctions?!?


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Good luck. I searched for over a year and a half to find one. Every time I would spot one and they are few and far between they would get snapped up. Finally got tired of waiting and bought an ICS new. I wish you luck in finding one! Most of the ones i've seen are from shops closed up. People just don't get rid of them.


----------



## RogueOranum (Dec 12, 2014)

If you really are tight on your budget the don't fear and buy the used one, but for as long as its in good shape. On the other hand if you have the money then just buy a new one because you know that one will last of a life time.


----------



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and assume he made a decision one way or another.

This thread was started 4 years ago.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

No. 1 reason why people sell on CL, like KayBee said "Maybe he's selling because he needs the money" No.2 Bought the dam thing and I'm in way in over my head. No. 3 Moving and can't afford the shipping cost, my personal favorite. No.4 Divorce must sell tool. So many reason to save big on use tools.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

If it doesn't look like it was ragged out in a high use shop I would definitely ask the seller if you could do that famous SawStop *weenie test* on it with a cheap blade. Tell him you will even bring the weenie and cheap blade. If it works as it should then all you need to do is replace the cartridge. If he is not wanting to let you try it then run away.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

A fourth for "nope" wouldn't buy one.


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

I sold my SawStop for health reasons. I loved it, it was accurate and rugged. The cartridges were about $90.00 at the time. The saw has both on-board and cartridge based electronics, and self-tests on startup. I triggered the system when I misaligned my miter gauge and nicked the aluminum fence. It sounded like a small caliber gunshot. The mechanism drives the aluminum pawl into the blade hard enough to break off several teeth, so the cost of the blade has to be figured in as well. Forrest did say they could probably replace the danaged teeth, FWIW. As a side note, the system is not perfect. While cutting plastic glazing, the blade melted the polycarbonate, did not trigger the brake, and hurled it into me, leaving me with a 13" long bruise. I do that job with a Festool track saw these days. It hurt to sell it, but no tablesaw is safe for me now. I was glad of it while I had it, though.

When Ryobi was sued some years ago one of their arguments was that systems similar to SawStop put a significant strain on the saw when triggered, and it would be impossible to manufacture a saw at anywhere near the cost of the budget Ryobi at the heart of the lawsuit. That would suggest concerns about durability if anyone ever breaks or licences SawStop's system and sells at a significantly lower pricepoint.


----------



## William_D (Feb 11, 2017)

Why not buy a cartridge and do the hotdog test on it? For $70 you have piece of mind that it is working.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Since the original poster asked this question almost 7 years ago, I doubt the CL ad is still out there and hopefully a decision has already been made 

Cheers,
Brad


----------

